# New rankings on D-1 wrestling



## JDenz (Dec 5, 2002)

Dec. 3, 2002 

These are W.I.N. Magazines NCAA Division I team wrestling rankings. The rankings are formulated on input from coaches across the country and by analyzing past results. Individuals and teams are ranked according to placement potential at the NCAAs. To follow the weekly rankings during the season, go to our website at WIN-magazine.com 

W.I.N.s Top Twenty-five 

1. Oklahoma State (1) 
2. Iowa (2nd) 
3. Minnesota (3rd) 
4. Oklahoma (4th) 
5. Ohio State (5th) 
6. Michigan (7th) 
7. Nebraska (8th) 
8. Lehigh (9th) 
9. Illinois (10th) 
10. West Virginia (13th) 
11. Missouri (11th) 
12. Iowa State (6th) 
13. Arizona State (12th) 
14. Michigan State 
15. Purdue (22nd) 
16. Cornell (16th) 
17. Wisconsin (23rd) 
18. Hofstra (18th) 
19. Northern Iowa (14th) 
20. Penn State (20th) 
21. Edinboro (15th) 
22. Boise State (17th) 
23. Pennsylvania (19th) 
24. Lock Haven (21st) 
25. Air Force (24th)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm always surprised to see Air Force but not Army for wrestling!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Ya well Air Force will not stay ranked for long they have if they are lucky two guys in the top 25 as soon as they get to the hump in there shudule the will drop off.


----------

